# MORL Round 1 R/C Screws



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

since the there seems to be a couple different threads with info, I'll start this one for Race 1 of the 2005 Michigan Onroad Racing League.


Rich has put together a website with all the official rules, schedule, etc:

http://richardchang.com/morl


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, who is coming and from where? What class/classes are you planning on running?

I'll be running 19T rubber and Mod rubber.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

19T Rubber & Mod Foam for me.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Stock Rubber. Gotta figure out if I should run the '05 or the trusty rusty BMI TC3.

Hmmm, decisions, decisions.

Tim


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Last tuesday rubber mod and rubber 19 didn't seem much different, there was only so much power you could get down on that track. So I just might try a mild mod rubber
Ken


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, who's going to come and practice on sat?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

me b there.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Greg ill be there on sat for practice. Jesse :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

sweet, what class you running?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

19 turn rubber. I would like to try mod rubber but im not sure will see :drunk: see ya sat!!!! Jesse


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

ok, good, don't forget about getting your cs-27's!


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

well Im sad to say that while i was recovering from a minor surgery i threw my back out and that, not the surgery is going to keep me in bed another day (damn awkward beds to get out of!!)

next one! ken


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------

